# Kosciuszko Mountain Wheat



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/4/12)

Found this in my inbox about Kozzy's new Mountain Wheat.

Nothing exciting about the beer, but interesting that they:

1. Basically gave the entire recipe and;
2. Use WB-06 in a commercial weizen (dried yeast, lacking in banana vs a proper wet yeast like 3068/3191).

Anywho, here's the blurb, discuss....

*News from the Kosciuszko Brewery

*At the Kosciuszko Brewery at Banjos in Jindie, Mick O'Rance and Chuck brewed up a genuine




hefeweisen style beer in March. We brewed it with 50/50 malted wheat and malted barley and late hopped the brew with that lovely strong citrus fruity hop from USA called Citra. The wort was fermented with a German wheat beer yeast Safale WB06. The flavour blend of slight clove and banana with the late hop citrus notes makes the trip to Jindabyne very worthwhile. We have filled only eleven kegs so these will be available for the next couple months at Banjos. It is called Kosci Mountain Wheat - brewed especially for those mountain men and women. Best enjoyed with a slice of lemon in the glass. In early June, we'll brew another Kosci Bock for the ski season. 

Thanks,
Chuck*
*


----------

